# Crazy Power + - It's here! Thanks GZK!



## orion moleskine (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Further to my presentation on the forum, i received my GZK Crazy power slingshot and... I must say that i am totally happy and surprized by the quality and the quantity of items delivered!!!

Ordered last week, delivered this mornig from China to Europe with no extra cost.

In addition to the frame itself i received lots of stuff as a camo case, bands latex sheets, several pouches from different sizes, some pre mounted bands with pouches, what seems to be a target and even... scissors for cutting the bands trough the latex sheets!!

This is an excellent trade, i'm really happy!!

I'm now very impatient to try it, but i'm in the office right now... :banghead:

Thank you again mate!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - always cool to get something awesome - especially with free goodies.

I do like the way those look.

You get the stainless one or the Titanium?


----------



## orion moleskine (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi Matt,

I bought the titanium version, i know this may seem a bit expensive but i really appreciate this material... furthermore it is really light.

Next step(sssss) will be to learn to get skillet using it... anic:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I love titanium - its awesome. For the cost difference its definitely worth it in this case.

Happy blikjag ;-)


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Always great to get slingmail! :ups: Let us know how it goes with the Titanium Frame! Looks awesome!


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Looks nice mate.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice haul.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! What a deal!


----------

